# Best vitamin/mineral supplement



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Just wanted to see what yalls idea of the best all around vitamin or mineral supplements


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It depends on what you're feeding. Generally, a horse only need a overall vit/min supplement if it's not getting any fortified feed (sweet feed or pelleted feeds). Or the horse is getting 50% or less of the recommended quantity of a fortified feed.

If the horse is getting some feed, but not much, and is on Grass or Timothy hay, I like Select II, Grand Vite, Accel, or Augment, in that order.

If the horse is getting only beet pulp, unfortified grains, or hay pellets/cubes as their concentrate, I like Uckele Equi-Base Grass, SmartPak's Smart Vite Maintenance Grass, LinPro, Just Add Oats, or Equine Challange, in that order.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.kentequine.com/getdoc/5c2a6d8b-7ade-425f-976c-c920f4e45c74/7677-pdf.aspx


Then
Progressive Nutrition - High Quality Horse and Animal Feed

Then

http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/equine/GNW%20product%20manual.pdf


----------

